# Was habt ihr in Eurer WOT Garage



## marcus022 (20. März 2013)

Mich interessiert womit ihr so unterwegs seit beziehungsweise welche Panzer ihr behalten wollt.

Vehicles  die ihr nur zum Übergang habt um weiter im Forschungsbaum zu kommen  können mit einem (v) markiert werden. Oder lasst sie ganz raus, das  könnt ihr halten wie ihr wollt. 
Das Equipment zum jeweiligen Panzer  ist natürlich auch optional und muss nicht vorgestellt werden. Hier sind  dazu meine vorgeschlagenen Abkürzungen :

_Laufwerke_ *LW* _Splitterschutz_ *SS* _Lüftung_ *LÜ* _Tarnnetz_ *TN* _Nasses Munilager_ *NM* _Ansetzer_ *AN* _Optik_ *OP* _Scherenfernrohr_ *SF* _Treibstofftank_ *TT* _Waffenrichtantrieb_ *WR* _Stabilisator_ *ST* _Werkzeugkiste_ *WK*

Info: Die Tierstufe muss nicht dazugeschrieben werden das wird zu unübersichtlich und ich denke damit kommen wir zurecht. _ % = Crew : erster Skill vollendet bedeutet 200%


Ich fang mal an..

<20k Battles   

WR, LÜ, OP - AMX 1390 _  295% 
ST, WR, OP - BatChat _ 474%
WK, SS, OP - WT E100 _  389%
AN, WR, LÜ - JPh II _ 395%
AN, WR, SS - JP E100 _ 295% 
AN, WR, LÜ - IS7 _ 295%
AN, WR, LÜ - Objekt 268 _ 398%
AN, WR, LÜ - SU 100 _ 136%
AN, ST, WR - T54 _ 267%
AN, ST, OP - T62A _ 483%
AN, ST, OP - Obj 140 _ 471%
AN, ST, OP - Obj 430 _ 389%
AN, WR, LÜ - Cromwell _ 366%
AN, ST, LÜ - FV215B _ 299%
LÜ, ST, OP - T71 _ 279%
AN, WR, LÜ - M4 _ 270%
AN, ST, LÜ - T20 _ 356%
AN, ST, LÜ - T23E3 _ M48 Crew
AN, ST, LÜ - M26 _ 392%
AN, ST, LÜ - T69 _ 377%
AN, ST, OP - M46 _ 477%
AN, ST, OP - M48 _ 496%
AN, ST, OP - M60 _ M48 Crew
AN, ST, LÜ - T29 _ 291%
AN, ST, LÜ - T32 _ 392%
AN, ST, LÜ - M103 _ 443%
AN, ST, LÜ - T110E5 _ 485%
ST, WR, LÜ - T57 Heavy _ 409%



MfG


----------



## Frontline25 (20. März 2013)

Hellcat
VK3601
Typ59 - NM,ST,
PzIV S.
Tiger -AM
Tiger II - NM,ST,
E75 - AM - Macht Verdammt Spaß 
GW. Phanter
KV-1S - AM
ELC
Phanter
JgPhanter - AM
Ferdinand - AM,TN,SF - Macht im Endausbau und ohne arty im gefecht einfach nur Spaß ^^
T-50
Treatarsch ^^
T6blabla Weinachtsgeschenk
M1 Light Tank
AMX 12t
Pz 1 C - Der macht einfach spaß 
T25/2 - Hasspanzer >.>
Jagdtiger
E-100 - AM,SS,WR
Indien - AM
Is
At-8
Pz.SFL IV
Nashorn
T-43 


Ich glaube ich habe welche vergessen  (füge ich später Hinzu)

Teüber teilgenommene Gefechte: Über 4.000
Update = über 6.000


----------



## Robonator (20. März 2013)

T34
Löwe - AN, WR
ISU-152 AN,WR
S-51 - AN, WR
Churchill VII


----------



## longtom (20. März 2013)

T-34-1
AMX 50 Foch
Lorraine 155 51
Bat Chatillon 155
Bat Chatillon 25t
Panther-M10
E-75
E-100
Ferdinand 
Jagdpanther II
Jagtiger 
JgPzE100
E25
Conqueror
FV215b
Tortoise
FV215b 183
T2 Light Tank 
T26E4 SuperPershing 
T54E1
T57Heavy 
M103
T110E5
T110E4
T30
IS
IS-3
ST-1
KV-4
SU-100Y
Objekt 704
Objekt 268
WZ 120
121
Type 61
IS8
IS4
Waffenträger auf E100
Waffenträger auf Pz.IV
RHM Borsig-Waffenträger
Bat.Catallion 155 55
AMX 50 120



Denke das wars sollte ich was vergessen haben trage ich es nach . 

Edit: JgPzE100 / T57 Heavy / ST-1  sind dazu gekommen .  
                 Edit: Tortoise / WZ 120 / Jagdpanther II /  T110E4   sind dazu gekommen 

PS. Wäre mal Interessant wer wie viele Gefechte hinter sich gebracht hat .

      21166 Gefechte


----------



## marcus022 (20. März 2013)

Kein Problem wenn etwas nachgetragen werden muss einfach editieren und das vielleicht mit einem Beitrag anmerken (editiert) so das wir bescheid wissen. ^^


----------



## Sparanus (20. März 2013)

Panzer II mein Farmer 
Panzer III A mein schneller Jäger
Panzer III fürn Techbaum
Marder Mein Sniper mit 7,5er
Und den Nachfolger vom Bison

Ab welcher Stufe kann man nen Acht Acht Geschütz verbauen?


----------



## longtom (20. März 2013)

Wenn du bei Deutschen Jagdpanzern meinst dann ab dem JagdPz IV da gibts die erste 8.8er .


----------



## killer196 (21. März 2013)

KV-1
T-150
Leopard
M7-Priest

alle vorgänger verkauft. Mehr is noch net ^^


----------



## Z28LET (21. März 2013)

Tetrach - T2 - LÜ, OP, WR
T1E6 - T2 - LÜ, OP, WR
Type 59 - T8 - LÜ, ST, AN
E75 - T9 - LÜ, ST, AN
M103 - T9 - LÜ, WR, AN
T110E5 - T10 - LÜ, ST, AN
T34 - T8 - ST, WR, AN
IS-7 - T10 - LÜ, ST, AN
IS-4 - T10 - LÜ, ST, AN
VK3002DB - T7 - WK, AN, TN
IS-3 - T8 - LÜ, ST, AN
T32 - T8 - LÜ, AN, WR

Das sind die, die ich noch in der Garage hab. 
Allerdings fahre ich nicht alles regelmässig.

Ca. 6K Gefechte seit August 2011.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (21. März 2013)

IS 8 AN
T110E5 AN 
Bat.Chat 25T
JP E-100 AN 
KV 1S AN
E-75 AN
Typ 59 AN
GW-Tiger AN
Die 5er Franzosen Arty kp wie die heißt
SU 85
Pershing
T25 AT

9k Gefechte und noch viele erforscht aber nicht gekauft

Ich spiele aber in letzter Zeit auch nicht mehr viel!


----------



## marcus022 (21. März 2013)

killer196 schrieb:


> KV-1
> T-150
> Leopard
> M7-Priest
> ...


 
Wenn du/ihr im späteren Verlauf fragen hast/habt stehen wir dir/euch im Sammelthread natürlich gern zur Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. März 2013)

Gefechte: 5374
Treffgenauigkeit: 73%

ELC AMX ->  LÜ

Lorr 155 50 -> AN | WR

PzIV

Tiger

Tiger II -> AN | ST | LÜ

E-75 -> AN | ST | SF

Alecto (v)

SU-100  -> TN

SU-100M1 (v) -> TN

SU-152 ( kommt bald weg ) -> TN

ISU-152 -> AN | WR | TN

Und bislang ohne einen einzigen Cent gut über die Runden gekommen


----------



## KornDonat (21. März 2013)

*Übergangspanzer/ Ziel Tier 10 :*
AMX AC Mle. 1948
Jagdtiger
T30
Caernavon
T71
Churchill I --> FV215b 183

*Tier 10 Panzer:*
T110E5
T110E3
E100
AMX 50b
M48A1

*Arty:*
T92
AMX 13 F3 --> Bat. Chat. 155

*Scout:*
T-50-2

*Premium Panzer:*
T34
T1E6
T2 Light Tank
Tetrarch

Naja und dann noch etliche Reihen angefangen, letztendlich dann aber doch abgebrochen 

Gefechte : 10.173


----------



## Xasser (22. März 2013)

*Frankreich*
T8 AMX 13 90
T10 Bat Chatillon 25 t
T9 AMX 50 120 (ohne Crew)
T10 AMX 50 B
T8 AMX AC mle. 48
T9 Bat.-Châtillon 155 55

*Deutschland*
T9 E 50 (keine Crew)
T10 E 50 M
T8 Tiger II
T9 E-75
T9 VK 45.02 (P) Ausf. B
T10 E 100 (ohne Crew)
T10 Maus (ohne Crew)
T7 Sturer Emil
T8 Jagdpanther II
T10 G.W. E 100

*UdSSR*
T6 MT-25
T9 T-54
T10 Objekt 140
T10 T-62A
T8 IS-3
T8 KV-4
T9 IS-8 (ohne Crew)
T10 IS-4
T10 IS-7
T8 SU-101
T9 Objekt 704 (ohne Crew)
T10 Objekt 268
T10 Objekt 261

*USA*
T8 T69
T9 M46 Patton
T7 T29
T8 T32
T9 M103
T10 T110E5
T5 T67
T9 T30
T10 T110E4
T10 T110E3
T7 M12

*Britische*
T8 Centurion Mk. I
T8 Caernarvon (3 Frauen, 4 fehlt noch)
T8 FV207
T8 AT 15

*Japan*
T6 Type 4 Chi-To 

*Premium*
Gekauft:
T8 Type 59
T7 SU-122-44
T7 E-25
T7 AT 15A
Erhalten:
T3 BT-7 Artillerie
T3 LTP
T4 Valentine II
T2 PzKpfw 38H735
T2 Pz.Kpfw. II Ausf. D
T5 StuG IV
T6 Dicker Max (verkauft)
T2 T1E6
T2 T7 Combat Car
T8 T34
T2 Light Mk. VIC
T6 TOG II
T2 Type 97 Te-Ke
T5 Type 3 Chi-Nu Kai


----------



## mayo (22. März 2013)

Sobald ich einen Panzer "durch" habe, verkaufe ich ihn meistens, deshalb ist meine Garage relativ leer:

T29
M103
E50
E100
Tiger P
JgPanther 2
Churchill 1
Crusader
M4 (Fun Tank)
Typ 59
SuperPershing
GwPanther
KV-4
IS-8 (Hass Panzer)

~8100 Gefechte.


----------



## Homerclon (22. März 2013)

*Deutsches Reich
*E-75
VK4502(P) Ausf. B
VK 30.01 (H)
E-50 Ausf. M
VK 30.02 (M)
VK 30.02 (D)
Jagdpanther
Jagdpanther II
Dicker Max_ (Premium - Mit geschenkten Gold gekauft)_
RhM-B WT - "_Borsti_"
Hummel (Erste und einzige Ari - Mit 50%-Rabatt. Strang wird nicht weiterverfolgt, hab ich nur, falls ich mal Lust auf Ari habe.)

*Vereinigte Staaten von Amerika
*T110E5
T32
T34_ (Premium - Erspielt!)_
T20
M4A2E4Sherman _(Premium__ - Für Beta-Spieler)_
T30
T69
M22 Locust_ (Premium__ - Geschenkt)_ - Fliegt raus sobald ich Platz brauche.
T7 Combar Car _(Premium__ - Geschenkt)_ - Fliegt raus sobald ich Platz brauche.
T1E6 - _(Premium - Geschenkt)_ - Fliegt raus sobald ich Platz brauche.*
 
Union der Sozialistischen Sowjetrepubliken
*KV-3
IS
T-44
T-127_ - (Premium - Geschenkt)_
LTP - _(Premium - Geschenkt)_ - Fliegt raus sobald ich Platz brauche.

 *Vereinigtes Königreich von Großbritannien und Nordirland*
Black Prince - Strang wird nur bis einschl. Caernervon (T8) weiterverfolgt.
TOG II (Premium - erspielt beim Togtober-Event)
Light Mk. VIC - _(Premium - Geschenkt)_ - Fliegt raus sobald ich Platz brauche.

*Japanisches Kaiserreich*
Type 1 Chi-He - Strang wird nach Erforschung des Nachfolgers eingestellt.

Dürften alle sein, falls ich keinen vergessen habe.


In besserer Übersicht und mit mehr Daten: Mein Panzerschuppen


----------



## Danger23 (25. März 2013)

So dann halt auch mal meine Liste:

Chinesen oder auch Reisbrenner genannt:

M5A1 Stuart
Typ T 34
Typ 58
Typ 59

Franzosen:

AMX 13 90
Lorraine 40t
ARL 44
AMX AC Mle 48

Deutsche:

PzKpfw. 38H735f (Minimaus)
PzKpfw. IV
PzKpfw. VIB Tiger II
E-75
Marder II
GW Panther

Briten:

Cromwell
Black Prince
Churchill Gun Carrier

Amerikaner:

T1E6
T34
M103
M18 Hellcat
T25AT
T28

Russen:

Tetrarch
T-28
IS
SU 100

Summe: 27 Panzer


----------



## Papzt (25. März 2013)

Amerika
- M26 Pershing
- M46
- M48 Patton
- T110E5
- T34
- T30
- M12

Deutschland
- Panther II
- Jagdtiger
- GW Typ E
- E-75

USSR
- IS-4
- IS-7
- ISU-152
- SU-122-44
- T-54

England
- Cromwell
- Centurion I

China
- Type 58
- Type 59

Und ein bisschen mehr Kleinkram


----------



## Stern1710 (26. März 2013)

Aktuell nur 2 Panzer in der Garage 

Tier 5: M24 Chaffe (Oh ja) 
Tier 6: M4A3E8 Sherman (Sherman Firefly)

Sonst schon viel erforscht(nur höchste Entwicklung wird gennant).

Tier 7:Amx 13 75 (hab ich mir erspielt, als des noch tier 6 war  )
Tier 6: Vk 3601H
Tier 6: KV 1s
Tier 6: M18 Hellcat
Tier 5:Stug III

und ncoch ein paar
(oh ja, ich hasse Tier 7  )


----------



## Cyberian (26. März 2013)

China: 

WZ-131
Type 58
Type 59
IS-2

Frankreich:

AMX 12t

Deutschland:

VK 2801
VK 3002 DB
E-50M
VK 4502 A
GW Tiger
Jagdtiger
Pzkfw 38H 735(f)

Erforscht aber nicht gekauft E100 und JgPzE100. Denke die werde ich mir nie holen im CW nahezu nie verwendet und nur für Randoms gebe ich keine gut 12 Mio für zwei Zehner aus .

Großbritannien:

Centurion I
Caernavorn 

USA:

T30
T110E5
M48 Patton 3


----------



## FkAh (27. März 2013)

Nur Russenpanzer bei mir. 

KV-1
KV-1S
IS-3
[IS-8 (erforscht)]
SU-85
SU-100
ISU-152
T-28

Spielen tue ich aber aktuell nur mit ISU, KV-1S und dem IS-3

Horscht369

War am überlegen mir den Type 59 zuzulegen, aber den kann man ja aktuell nicht mehr kaufen.


----------



## Bl@ck (29. März 2013)

Typ 59
Is3
Is7
KV-1s
Obj 704
Jagdtier
M103
Is4
Caern
S51
Obj 212
E100
Batchat 
Jagdpanther
Panther II
T34
T50-2
Is 2
Amx ac Mle 46
Pz 1 ausf.c
T21
Superpershing

6948 Gefechte


----------



## Cuddleman (30. März 2013)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Mich interessiert womit ihr so unterwegs seit beziehungsweise welche Panzer ihr behalten wollt.
> 
> Vehicles die ihr nur zum Übergang habt um weiter im Forschungsbaum zu kommen können mit einem (v) markiert werden. Oder lasst sie ganz raus, das könnt ihr halten wie ihr wollt.
> Das Equipment zum jeweiligen Panzer ist natürlich auch optional und muss nicht vorgestellt werden. Hier sind dazu meine vorgeschlagenen Abkürzungen :
> ...



Keine davon, aber immerhin Panzer!


----------



## marcus022 (30. März 2013)

editiert

neu dazugekommen  T57 Heavy


----------



## chaosfett (30. März 2013)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Keine davon, aber immerhin Panzer!



Sinnfrei 

Ich hab z.Zt:
KV-5 der Super Farmer
Typ 59  als Farmer
T25 auch Farmer 

Vk3601 bleibt 
Panhter 2 bleibt
E-75 bleibt
Pz Ic Funny
Jagdpanther bleibt
Wespe als einzige Arty.
M4 bleibt
T29 bleibt
T54 bleibt
IS bleibt 
IS 3 bleibt
Su-85 bleibt
Su-100 bleibt
ISU 152 kommt weg sobald ich das Objekt 704 frei habe

Alle mit Ansätzer und zum teil mit verbesserter Lüftung. Die TDs haben Tarnnetz.


----------



## marcus022 (2. Mai 2013)

editiert

Neu dazugekommen T44, T54, AMX1390

verkauft Jagdpanther und Jagdpanther II


----------



## longtom (3. Mai 2013)

Edit: JgPzE100 / T57 Heavy / ST-1  sind dazu gekommen .


----------



## Nekrodamus (11. Mai 2013)

Panzer bleiben bei mir genau solange in der Garage, bis alles erforscht wurde (ich überspringe kein einziges Modul) und das Panzerass erlangt wurde.  Behalten (gesammelt) werden nur Premium-Fahrzeuge und die Top-Panzer eines Forschungsbaumes.

Gelegentlich gibt es dazu Ausnahmen, wenn z.B. XP in Erwartung einer Erweiterung vor-erspielt werden (z.B. auf 3002 DB für Indienpanzer) oder eine (weitere) Crew für zukünftige Fahrzeuge antrainiert wird.

Den einen oder anderen Panzer hole ich mir (meist im Rahmen eines -50% Events) tatsächlich nochmal just for fun, aber das ist selten. Allerdings habe ich mir alle vor Einführung der Asse gefahrenen Panzer nochmal geholt, um diese "Arbeit" zu erledigen.

Aktuelle Garage:

1.) Leichte Panzer:

WZ-131

Leichttraktor
38H 735 (f)
T-15
Aufklärungspanther

T1E6
T2 Light Tank
M22 Locust
M24 Chaffee

Tetrarch
T-80
T-127
Valentine II
T-50-2

2.) Mittlere Panzer:

Type 58

Bat Chatillon 25t

S35 739 (f) (heute neu)
T-25
Pz. IV Schmalturm
Panther II
Indien-Panzer (heute neu)

Matilda Black Prince
Centurion Mk. I

Ram II
M26 Pershing
T69

Matilda IV
T-54

3.) Schwere Panzer:

IS-2

AMX 50 120

B2 740 (f)
E-75

TOG II*
Caernarvon

T14
T34
T110E5

Churchill III
IS-3
IS-4
IS-7

4.) Jagdpanzer:

FCM36 PaK40
AMX AC Mle. 1948

Dicker Max
Jagdpanther II

Churchill Gun Carrier

T28
T28 Prototype

SU-122-44
SU-101
Object 268

5.) Artillerie

105 leFH18B2
Lorraine155 51

GW Panther
GW Typ E

M40/M43

SU-5
Object 261

Ich hoffe mal, nichts vergessen zu haben.


----------



## cholmar (11. Mai 2013)

bin ja erst am anfang: 


Mader II

PzKw II G
Hetzer
Wespe


----------



## marcus022 (15. Mai 2013)

editiert

neu SU 100, SU 152 und JagdPz E-100


----------



## longtom (7. August 2013)

Edit : Tortoise / WZ 120 / Jagdpanther II /  T110E4   sind dazu gekommen .

Nur damit das hier nicht einschläft .


----------



## Sanctum (7. August 2013)

-Scouts-
VK 16.01 Leopard
Elc AMX
AMX 12t
VK28.01

-lights-
T-15
M2 Light

-meds-
PZ.IV
VK 30.01H
Superpershing

-Heavys-
Churchill I
KV-1
BDR G1B
ARL44
Tiger

-Jagdpanzer-
AT2
Wolverine
Stug


----------



## uka (8. August 2013)

*USA*
[T10] T110E5*** _LÜ AN ST_
[T10] T110E3*** _SS AN WR_
[T9] T95*** _SS LÜ AN_
[T9] T54E1 _LÜ WR ST_
[T8] T34*** _LÜ AN ST_

*Deutsch*
[T10] E-100*** _SS LÜ AN_
[T9] Jagdtiger _LÜ AN WR_
[T9] GW Tiger _TN AN_
[T8] VK 45.02 (P) Ausf. A _LÜ AN SF_
[T8] 8,8 cm PaK 43 Jagdtiger*** _AN SF WR_
[T7] Panther/M10 _TN SF_
[T6] VK 30.02 (M) _TN SF_
[T4] Pz.Kpfw. B2 740 (f)*** _SS LÜ AN_
[T1] Leichttraktor*** _LÜ AN ST_

*UK*
[T8] Caernarvon*** _LÜ AN ST_
[T8] Centurion Mk. I _LÜ AN ST_
[T8] AT 15 _AN SF WR_
[T6] FV303 _LÜ AN WR_

*USSR*
[T9] ST-I _SS LÜ AN_
[T8] ISU-152 _LÜ AN WR_
[T7] SU-122-44 _LÜ AN WR_
[T6] SU-100 _LÜ AN WR_

*China*
[T7] T-43-1 _TN SF_

Panzer die mit ***-Gekennzeichnet sind bleiben in der Garage, manche Premium-Panzer werde ich bei passender Gelegenheit zurücktauschen (T26E4 zum Beispiel).


----------



## Xasser (8. August 2013)

Update meiner Garage


----------



## böhser onkel (9. August 2013)

Wie kann man denn Panzer zurück tauschen?


----------



## Sanctum (9. August 2013)

böhser onkel schrieb:


> Wie kann man denn Panzer zurück tauschen?


Beim Superpershing will Wargaming uns doch bald die Möglichkeit geben. Stand auf deren Newsseite...


----------



## marcus022 (9. August 2013)

longtom schrieb:


> PS. Wäre mal Interessant wer wie viele Gefechte hinter sich gebracht hat.



Gute Idee, werds editieren. Von mir aus auch von jedem Panzer.


----------



## MaxRink (14. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sollte für sich sprechen.


----------



## uka (4. September 2013)

Update in meiner Garage


----------



## Danger23 (4. September 2013)

Na dann kommt mal meine Garage dran:

Chinesen: M5A1 Stuart (Elite), Type 58, Type 59 (Premium)
Franzosen: AMX 13 90 (Elite), Lorraine 40t, ARL 44 (Elite), AMX AC Mle48
Deutsche: Leichttraktor (Elite), Pz. Kpfw 38H735f (Premium), Pz.Kpfw IV (Elite), E75 (Elite), E100, E25 (Premium), GW Panther
Briten: Comet, BlackPrince, AT7
Amerikaner: T1E6 (Premium), T34 (Premium), M103, M18 Hellcat, T25AT, T28
Russen: Tetrarch (Premium), LTP (Premium), T-28


----------



## suzukini (3. November 2013)

Franzen: bdr 1gb elite (278%), amx 50 100 elite (197%)
Amys: t1 ht (90%), wolverine elite (400%), t25at (90%).


----------



## GEAW-AnTiiViiRuZ (14. November 2013)

Jagdtiger, 110, FCM 50t, T2 Light, T34, SU-122-44, Lorraine 155.51,  AMX 13 f3


----------



## longtom (14. November 2013)

FV215b 183 / 121 / E25 / T110E5 / AMX 50 Foch /Bat Chatillon 25t / hinzu gefügt . 

Ich hoffe es gibt bald mal wieder billige Stellplätze .


----------



## GEAW-AnTiiViiRuZ (14. November 2013)

longtom schrieb:


> FV215b 183 / 121 / E25 / T110E5 / AMX 50 Foch /Bat Chatillon 25t / hinzu gefügt .
> 
> Ich hoffe es gibt bald mal wieder billige Stellplätze .



Ahh, wie ist der 121 so? Empfehlenswert & welche Reihe hast du davor genommen? WZ Reihe oder T-34 Reihe?


----------



## longtom (14. November 2013)

Über den T34-2 ,mir macht er mehr Spaß als der T54 oder der T62A weil du ihn als flotten Med Spielen kannst oder als Heavy und die Gun (Pen 255mm Damg 330-550) ist ein Traum .


----------



## GEAW-AnTiiViiRuZ (14. November 2013)

Aber halt knapp 10 Sek Reload. Ich bin grad bei der Chinesischen Heavy Linie kurz vor'm WZ-111 1-4 & ich kann sagen 110 du musst wissen wie du mit den spielen musst sonst ist der sehr schwer. Ich schätze so ist der 34-2 auch.


----------



## longtom (14. November 2013)

Mit Bia / Ansetzer / und Lüftung sinds 8,48sek Reload (angemessen für dem Dmg output) schwer zu Spielen sind sie beide der 34-1 und der 34-2 da der antritt fehlt und die Panzerung nicht vorhanden ist aber wer gerne Meds Spielt und damit umgehen kann kann schon ganz schön was reissen mit den Dingern .


----------



## GEAW-AnTiiViiRuZ (14. November 2013)

Das geht ja noch wenn man denn den Dmg in einer Minute ausrechnet. Für einen Medium ist das natürlich ausgezeichnet!  Aber was mir aufgefallen ist das der 34-2 echt hohe Forschungskosten hat, wegen den ganzen Kanonen. . Wir spielt der sich Stock?


----------



## longtom (15. November 2013)

Wie die meisten Tanks stock sch**ße  ,aber um so mehr freude macht es den nächsten abschnit erreicht zu haben .


----------



## GEAW-AnTiiViiRuZ (15. November 2013)

Weil ich hab mir auch mal überlegt den 34-1 zu holen & dann zum 34-2 zu gehen


----------



## DarkMo (15. November 2013)

ich fahr grad den t-34-1 - noch ganz frisch. motor vom type58 passt rein, also is er von start weg schonmal recht flink. von der kanone trennen mich nur 10k xp zum turm - die kanone hab ich seltsamerweise schon erforscht, auch wenn ich keinen blassen hab, wieso ^^ und t7 mit 128mm pen... oi whe. aber geht erstaunlich gut xD oftmal in t8 mit bei gewesen und unter den dmg-top3  mit der fetten hat man halt dann ca doppelten reload - bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## GEAW-AnTiiViiRuZ (15. November 2013)

Kannst ja denn auch nochmal sagen wie es mit der großen Gun ist! Würd mich echt interessieren


----------



## marcus022 (28. November 2013)

Neu: 
Objekt 268/140 
Waffenträger Borsig
Jagdpanther II (erneut gekauft)

Verkauft:
ISU


----------



## böhser onkel (25. Dezember 2013)

Panther 2 neu und Leopard PTA


----------



## marcus022 (19. Januar 2014)

neu:
IS-8
IS-3


----------



## longtom (18. Juni 2014)

Wieder ein paar neue eingetragen


----------



## Xasser (21. Oktober 2014)

Da hat sich viel geändert 
7x T10 mehr


----------



## Nyuki (15. November 2014)

- WT-E 100
- E 100
- Leopard 1
- T57 Heavy
- 121
- Ob.140
- T62A
- IS-7
- IS-4
----------------------
*- T-34
- Löwe
- IS-6
- FCM 50T
- E-25
- 112
- T-34-3
- Fury
- Su 100Y
- Su 122-22
- Su 85i
- Tetrach
--------------
- Type 59 
- KV 220 
- KV-5 
- Type 62 
- Mini-Maus 
- M6A2E1 
--------------
- M60 
- VK72.01 


*


----------



## muadib (3. Dezember 2014)

Nyuki schrieb:


> - WT-E 100
> - E 100
> - Leopard 1
> - T57 Heavy
> ...



Da bin ich ein wenig neidisch.
Ich habe nur solche Premiumpanzer, die WG mal verschenkt hat. Neben dem TOG also nur T2/3 Gelumpe.
Es steht auch nur 1 T8 und kein T9/10 Panzer in der Garage.
Dafür habe ich von den Nicht-Premium Panzern alle bis T5 und mehrere T6 und T7 in der Garage.
Nur noch 140 Panzer und ich habe alle Standardpanzer im Depot.

Bei der Gelegenheit könnte man gleich noch einen Thread aufmachen, wer WG am meisten Geld in den Rachen geworfen hat.


----------



## Kabelgott (9. Dezember 2014)

muadib schrieb:


> Da bin ich ein wenig neidisch.
> Ich habe nur solche Premiumpanzer, die WG mal verschenkt hat. Neben dem TOG also nur T2/3 Gelumpe.
> Es steht auch nur 1 T8 und kein T9/10 Panzer in der Garage.
> Dafür habe ich von den Nicht-Premium Panzern alle bis T5 und mehrere T6 und T7 in der Garage.
> ...




Von vielen Premium Panzern usw. kann man aber nicht auf einen hohen Einsatz von Realgeld im Spiel schließen. Ich besitze z.B. auch 2 T8 Premiums und einige kleinere (T7, usw.) und fahre fast durchgehend, seit meiner Anfangszeit mit Premium Account. Trotzdem habe ich Wargaming bis jetzt nur 10€ überwiesen.
Man kann durch diverse Turniere, Forenevents und ESL nämlich sehr schnell Gold oder Premiumtage verdienen, das reicht dann schnell auch für einige 8er Premiums.

IS-6 und T26E4 (Super Pershing) konnte man sich auch schon erspielen, genauso wie den Type 62 und den KV-220.


----------



## muadib (10. Dezember 2014)

Kabelgott schrieb:


> Von vielen Premium Panzern usw. kann man aber nicht auf einen hohen Einsatz von Realgeld im Spiel schließen. Ich besitze z.B. auch 2 T8 Premiums und einige kleinere (T7, usw.) und fahre fast durchgehend, seit meiner Anfangszeit mit Premium Account. Trotzdem habe ich Wargaming bis jetzt nur 10€ überwiesen.
> Man kann durch diverse Turniere, Forenevents und ESL nämlich sehr schnell Gold oder Premiumtage verdienen, das reicht dann schnell auch für einige 8er Premiums.
> 
> IS-6 und T26E4 (Super Pershing) konnte man sich auch schon erspielen, genauso wie den Type 62 und den KV-220.



Dies und die Tatsache, dass ich für das Spiel schon ca. 150€ ausgegeben habe, verringert meinen Neid nicht gerade.
Vielleicht  sollte ich nicht nur in Zufallsgefechten unterwegs sein.


----------



## Nyuki (11. Dezember 2014)

muadib schrieb:


> Dies und die Tatsache, dass ich für das Spiel  schon ca. 150€ ausgegeben habe, verringert meinen Neid nicht gerade.
> Vielleicht  sollte ich nicht nur in Zufallsgefechten unterwegs sein.



Meinen  alten Account habe ich verkauft, weil ein Clan-Mitglied mir den Account  quasi geschenkt hat. Bin dann ca.25 km zu ihm gefahren und danach ins  Restaurant wo ich ihm einen Grill-Teller spendiert habe + Nachspeise.
Ich habe noch , die ich nicht ausgelistet habe, alle T1- T5 Premium Panzer die es je im spiel gab auch noch.

Cu

Edit:
Hab sogar noch mehr. Die gar nicht aufgelistet habe.

-PZ IIJ
-RAM II
-T126
-Su76i
...
uvm. Eigentlich habe ich fast alle. Ein paar fehlen...


----------



## marcus022 (1. Februar 2015)

IS7 und der FV215B sind neu dazugekommen. 

Meine Garage ist komplett. Ich grinde keine Panzer mehr.


----------



## Helljumper94 (25. April 2015)

Ich habe :
X: Maus, AMX 50B
IX: E 75, VK 45.02B, T 95
VIII: WZ- 132, Tiger II, Ferdinand, Löwe, Jagdtiger 8,8, T34, IS-6 
VII: Panther, Tiger, t20, Chi-Ri, IS, Black Prince, Jagdpanther, Panther/ M10
VI: Ach dauert mir zu lange, schaut selber nach xD
Kaiser_1918


----------



## O815Gamer (5. Mai 2015)

Na dann schreib ich hier auch mal...

T X: IS-7, IS-4, Obj.140, Obj.907, T62a, Obj. 268, Obj. 263, Obj. 261, E-100, VK7201, Maus, E-50M, Leo1, JagdE100, GW E100, T110E5, T57, M48A1, T110E3, T110E4, AMX 50B, BC25t
T IX: Obj 430 II, M53/M55, Foch
T VIII: IS-3, KV-5, IS-6, T-54lt, JagdPanther II, T34, T32, Pershing, T26E4, T95E2, T49, M40/M43, AMX 50 100, FCM 50t, AMX 13 90, Caernarvon, FV207, WZ-111, Type59
T VII: SU-122-44, E25, T23E3, Bulldog, AMX13 57F, Type62, T28Concept, Panther/ M10
T VI: KV-2, KV-85, SU100Y, M6, M4A3E2, Fury, T37, Hellcat, TOG II, Cromwell, 59-16, Type 64, Chi-to
T V: Churchill III, KV-220, T-34, Su85i, Pz IV (H), T-25, StuG III (G), StuG IV, M4, Ram II, Volverine, ELC, 105 leFH18B2
T IV: B2 740(f), Pz III, Matilda
T III: BT-7, BT-SV, LTP, S35 739(f), Pz Ic, FCM36 Pak 40, Pz II Ausf J
T II: Tetrarch, Pz II Ausf D, T2lt, T1E6, T7 CC, Cruiser III, Te-Ke
T I: T1, Leichttraktor

Müsste es soweit sein... Schaue heute Abend in der Garage nochmal ob ich Panzer vergessen habe die noch werksneu rumstehen...


----------



## LeGrew (21. Juni 2015)

Bei mir sind's:
Russen: KV-2, Churchill 3, KV-1S, A-20, SU-100Y, SU85I, SU-85, SU-26
Deutsche: Pz. IV Ausf. H, Pz. 3, Dicker Max, Jagdpanzer IV, Marder 38T
USA: T1 Heavy Tank, T67
Frankreich: BDR G1 B, AMX 40, 
Großbritannien: Excelsior, Sexton 3

Auf meinem anderen Account habe ich noch den IS, Jagdpanther und den AMX ELC bis


----------



## Dewid (22. Juni 2015)

LeGrew schrieb:


> Bei mir sind's:
> Russen: KV-2, Churchill 3, KV-1S, A-20, SU-100Y, SU85I, SU-85, SU-26
> Deutsche: Pz. IV Ausf. H, Pz. 3, Dicker Max, Jagdpanzer IV, Marder 38T
> USA: T1 Heavy Tank, T67
> ...



Schöne Panzer dabei. Vor allem der T1 Heavy und der Pz IV H sind absolute Fun-Tanks auf Stufe 5!


----------

